
Pixelfed: Open Source ActivityPub-Based Photo Sharing App - KirinDave
http://pixelfed.social
======
veb
If anyone wants to have a look at some (basic) photos, here's my profile:
[https://pixelfed.social/mike](https://pixelfed.social/mike)

~~~
jeena
The UI looks like a 1:1 copy of Instagram, including the post stamp sized
images which are supposed to be the main content.

Also the Website has no information on it what it does and why I might want to
join. It only says that it uses some specific technology but doesn't tell me
why I should care about that technology.

------
oldgun
Interesting. Thanks for the effort!

How good is the integration with other ActivityPub-based services? Could I see
timeline of users in Pixelfed from other services? Is it going to be possible?

~~~
ReverseCold
Right now federation is turned off because the messaging system isn't
implemented. ( Or something like that, see here:
[https://mastodon.social/@pixelfed/100131842885957076](https://mastodon.social/@pixelfed/100131842885957076)
)

~~~
RX14
"the inbox" refers to a HTTP endpoint required by the activitypub spec. He's
just saying that pixelfed can't receive messages from other AP instances, so
he disabled it sending messages to other AP instances too, to avoid the
assymetry.

~~~
ReverseCold
Oops, looks like I'm not familiar with ActivityPub :)

------
est
This might be OT but how do I develop ActivityPub server-side federation
streams? Is there any easily debuggable environment where I can view if my
formats are correct?

~~~
qop
Boy, that's the million dollar AP question lately. We need a cohesive group of
smart people to get it organized and make it more adoptable. It is a giant
pain in the ass to familiarize with AP at first.

~~~
Boulth
What? I spent some time reading AP spec then analyzing what Mastodon is
sending and had a server federated in a couple of hours (also subscribed to a
swarm of fediverse scanning bots ). The protocol is super simple. JSON with
HTTP signatures.

------
ggm
Help and about and FAQ seems empty on my tablet view

~~~
veb
It just came online for the beta yesterday so there's a lot to do! Check out
[https://github.com/dansup/pixelfed/issues](https://github.com/dansup/pixelfed/issues)

------
arcbyte
Where do I send GDPR letter of death?

